# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  L'ordre et le chaos [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : L'ordre et le chaos.

Ce programme est une adaptation d'un programme de Earl F. Glynn disponible ici : Lyapunov Exponents.

Ce programme reste  complter dans ses fonctionnalits surtout dans la coloration. Il reste aussi  raliser l'aide en ligne ou au moins les Hint.

Il sera certainement mis  jour dans le futur... De mme, si vous trouver des dessins intressants, vous pouvez m'envoyer les caractristiques par mail en donnant la squence, et les intervalles pour a et b. (ne pas m'envoyer d'images SVP).



Une gallerie sera aussi ouverte dans le futur avec les exemples les plus marquants.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Bonjour,




> Il sera certainement mis  jour dans le futur...


Excellente ide car le compilo (Delphi-5 32 bits + Windows-7 64 bits) m'a affich les messages d'erreur suivants :



> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(263): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(264): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(268): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(295): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(296): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(300): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur] LyapunovLibrary.PAS(325): Erreur de syntaxe de l'assembleur en ligne
> [Erreur fatale] UPrincipa.pas(7): Ne peut compiler l'unit utilise 'LyapunovLibrary.PAS'


C'est souvent la mme galre quand on change sa version de Windows.
Dommage d'avoir  mettre ce chouette boulot  la corbeille ... en attendant mieux.

A+.  ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

tu devrais essayer avec Delphi 2  ::): 

blague  part, s'il devait tre mise  jour a ne serait pas pour tre compatible Delphi 5  mon avis  ::):  d'autant que le projet fonctionne (presque) bien sous Delphi 6 ! (presque car il faut forcer le sparateur dcimal  "." sous peine d'erreur de conversion des valeurs dcimales).

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Re-bonjour,




> tu devrais essayer avec Delphi 2


Oui, c'tait la belle poque !!!




> d'autant que le projet fonctionne (presque) bien sous Delphi 6 !


Ah, bonne nouvelle, a va me donner l'envie d'installer Delphi 6 ... mais j'aime bien Delphi 5.

A+. ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Re-bonjour,
> 
> 
> Oui, c'tait la belle poque !!!
> 
> 
> Ah, bonne nouvelle, a va me donner l'envie d'installer Delphi 6 ... mais j'aime bien Delphi 5.
> 
> A+.


soyons, fou ! installe la version 7  ::D: 

y'a des petites choses en plus sympa, comme les listbox virtuelles par exemple (a m'a manqu sur un projet D5)  ::):  et manifestement l'assembleur en ligne est plus complet  ::):

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Re-bonjour,




> soyons, fou ! installe la version 7


Pas si vite, je viens  peine d'installer D6 : Et le test du code de Nono40 a bien fonctionn sans message d'erreur mis  part l'histoire du sparateur dcimal.

Entre-autres j'ai obtenu un truc en forme de Trident avec les paramtres suivants : Sequence : ba MaxA = 2.1428 MinA = 1.5955 MinB = 3.2467 MaxB = 0.9956

J'ai juste ajout une routine qui gnre des valeurs numriques alatoires car c'est un peu la galre de les saisir manuellement vu qu'on ttonne.

A+.  ::D:

----------


## chaplin

Je suis bluff, avec Delphi XE3, moyennant une adaptation sur DecimalSeparator et l'utilisation du bon sparateur pour la virgule, a compile!

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Je suis bluff, avec Delphi XE3, moyennant une adaptation sur DecimalSeparator et l'utilisation du bon sparateur pour la virgule, a compile!


pas en 64bits j'imagine ?  :;):

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Bonjour,

*Paul TOTH* : 


> pas en 64bits j'imagine ?


Pour info : chez moi avec Delphi-6 32 bits + Windows-7 *64 bits* a a bien compil.

*Nono40 :* 


> De mme, si vous trouver des dessins *intressants*, vous pouvez m'envoyer les caractristiques par mail en donnant la squence, et les intervalles pour a et b.


Que faut-il entendre par "dessin intressant" *???* J'ai trouv des trucs qui ressemblent  des Tridents, des Raies Manta polychromes, des Mduses, et toutes sortes de Barbouilles-Style-Art-Moderne comme celles de certains "artistes" qui jettent la peinture sur un support et qui la brassent avec la paume de la main.

A+.  ::D:

----------

